# Einige Fragen zu WinCC (HW, Runtime)



## Markus (4 Juli 2004)

hallo,

ich habe bisher eigentlich nur mit protool gearbeitet. mit wincc habe ich lediglich etwas "rumgespielt"...

nun plane ich eine kleine gebäudevisualisierung mit wincc zu machen.

anfangs wollte ich protool benutzen, aber dann hat mich speziell die möglichkeit activex einzubinden bei wincc überzeugt.

das wäre optimal da damit auch andere applikation oder speziell einen browser einbinden kann...

nun ein paar fragen:


1.wie ist wincc genau aufgebaut?

sind runtime und editor wie bei protool zwei verschiedene programme, bzw. lassen sich diese unabhängig voneinander installieren?

kurz:
auf dem visu rechner soll nur das nötigste laufen, was muss dazu installiert werden?


2. wincc6 setzt den mssql server voraus.

brauche ich den auch für die runtime?


3. systemvoraussetzungen

bring ich wincc (nur eine runtime) auf einem etwas älteren rechner 233mhz und 128mb ram vernünftig zum laufen?


4. wenn drittens nicht zutreffen sollte

ginge es mit einer älteren version? mit welcher?


5. versionsunterschiede

worin unterscheidet sich die neue version 6 von v5?
ich habe mal ein paar erfahrungen mit v5 gemacht, und kann mich nicht an einen mysql server erinnern... 

danke!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

*Antworten zu WinCC*

Hallo Markus,
vielleicht kann ich Dir ein paar Fragen beantworten.

zu SQL-Datenbank:
WinCC ist eigentlich nur ein Frontend zu einer Datenbank. Jedesmal wenn Du ein Projekt erzeugt, wird eine neue Datenbank angelegt. Alles was dann so an Variablen, Dateinamen, Meldungen, Werten  usw. im Projekt angelegt wird (auch in Runtime), wird in verschiedene Tabellen der Datenbank gespeichert. Das kann man sich gut mit einem SQL-Explorer z.B. von C++Builder oder Delphi ansehen (müßte aber auch mit Excel, Access und Konsorten gehen). Auch gibt es jetzt bei WinCC standardmäßig ein Excel-Tool zum Verwalten der Daten. Und darum brauchst Du halt eine Datenbank. Und bis Version 5.x war das die Sybase SQL-Datenbank. Bei Version 6 wurde dann ein Schnitt gemacht und auf MS-SQL umgestiegen.
Man kann übrigens sehr schön Daten (z.B. im Meldungsfenster) mittels SQL-Befehle manipulieren.
Eine Datenbank war also schon immer dabei.

Unterschied Version 6:
Man kann jetzt Funktionen, Scripte usw. (wie auch immer man das bezeichnen möchte) in VisualBasic schreiben. Bis 5.x ging's nur in ANSI C. Jetzt kann man beides nutzen. Finde ich wesentlich angenehmer als sich mit dem oft etwas drögen ANSI C abzumühen.
Naja, und dann halt jetzt MS-SQL statt Sybase.
Was sonst noch so im Detail alles anders ist, keine Ahnung. Mal auf der Siemens Reklameseite von WinCC kucken.


kleinere Version ?

Ressourcen für V5.1
Minimal:
CPU P2 400 Mhz
256 MB (Server), 128 MB(Client)
bei Onlineprojektierung: 32 MB zusätzlich
Festplatte: 650MB
virtueller Arbeitsspeicher: doppelter Hauptspeicher (RAM)
DruckerSpooler:100MB
Grafik:SVGA (4MB)
Auflösung:800x600  

Empfohlen:
CPU P2 >400 Mhz
>256 MB
bei Onlineprojektierung:> 32 MB zusätzlich
Festplatte:> 650MB
virtueller Arbeitsspeicher: >doppelter Hauptspeicher (RAM)
DruckerSpooler:>100MB
Grafik:XGA (8MB)
Auflösung:1024x768

für Version 6
Minimal:
CPU P3 800 Mhz
256 MB 
Festplatte: 700MB bei Installtion 
             	1,5Gbyte zum Arbeiten
virtueller Arbeitsspeicher: 1,5 facher Arbeitsspeicher
Grafik:16MB
Auflösung:1024x768/256  

Empfohlen:
CPU P4>1,4GHz
512 MB 
Festplatte: 1GByte bei Installtion 
             	10GByte zum Arbeiten
virtueller Arbeitsspeicher: 1,5 facher Arbeitsspeicher
Grafik:32MB
Auflösung:1024x768/TrueColor  


vielleicht solltest Du es mit Version4.x probieren, wenn es die noch gibt (bitte Info, ich hätte die auch gerne nochmal, weil die noch unter Win98 läuft). Systemvorraussetzungen dafür habe ich nicht.


Runtime/Entwickler Version:
Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt zu einfach ist, aber mit der Entwicklerversion erzeugt Du für den Kunden das Projekt und änderst hin und her bis es allen gefällt. Dann bekommt der Kunde das Projekt installiert mit der Runtime-Version und kann es sich halt nur noch ankucken wie schön alles so blinkt und aussieht und im Projekt herumclicken. Aber ändern kann er nichts (das will man ja auch nicht mehr). Die Runtimeversion lädt das Projekt und nach Start wird es halt ausgeführt ( man kann dann noch einen Passwortschutz drauflegen).
Aber ist das in Protool nicht auch so ? Ich habe damit noch nicht gearbeitet.
Eine EXE erzeugt WinCC nicht, falls Du das gedacht hast.


So, jetzt habe ich erstmal genug geschrieben und Dir hoffentlich etwas helfen können..

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Markus (4 Juli 2004)

hallo olaf,

vielen dank für deine antwort, hat mir sehr geholfen.

das mit den hw-anforderungen ist schade, ich hba hier nen 15" touch panel pc, aber vieleicht baue ich den einfach etwas um...

v5.0 würde im prinzip reichen, ich denke das ich ohne skripte auskomme, wobei sich basic gut anhört, kenne ich von protool...

wegen der rumtime geschichte:
bei protool gibts zum einen den editor, mit ihm kann man lediglich projektieren. um das projekt auf einem pc ablaufen zu lassen braucht man die runtime software. diese beiden programme sind unabhängig von einander, und auf dem visu rechner braucht man nur die runtime installieren.

bei wincc habe ich eine solche unterscheidung nicht bemerkt, ich habe wincc6 jetzt mal installiert, ich kann damit ein projekt anlegen und bearbeiten. dann gits da oben einen pfeil, mit dem kann man vermutlich die runtime starten (geht nicht hab hier daheim keine lizenz).

ist es also möglich nur dies runtime zu installieren? wie?

danke!


----------



## jogi (5 Juli 2004)

Hi Markus,

das Wichtigste hat Olaf ja schon geschrieben !

Beachte besonders die HW-Anforderungen, sonst macht das ganze keinen Spaß und wird schrecklich langsam   , besonders wenn Du längere Archive von z.B. Wetterdaten oder Raumtemperaturen laufen hast.
Am meisten 'bringt' viieel Hauptspeicher.

Hab bei mir auch die Gebäudevisualisierung über WinCC 5.1 am laufen, auf 'nem 800er PIII mit 512MB läuft es ganz passabel, wobei bei Kurvendarstellungen die Ladezeiten der archivierten Daten schon ganz schön nervig sind.


Ach ja, die Installation der RT (zumindest bis 5.x, 6 hab ich nicht):
Bei der Installation gehst Du auf 'Benutzerdefniert' und installierts nur die RT-Komponente (ohne RC) und die nötigen Schnittstellen und Zusatzkomponenten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2004)

vielen dank!

ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

das mit der benutzerdefinierten installation schau ich mir mal an.


jetzt habe ich nur noch das problem mit den hw anforderungen...
der panel pc mit touch screen den ich einsetzen will hat nur 233mhz und 128mb ram. ich habe hier auch noch nen p3 mit 500mhz rumliegen, und wäre auch breit ein paar euros für einen gebrauchtrechner mit ca 1ghz auszugeben, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den mit dem panel und dem touch verheiraten soll.

beide sind direkt mit dem mainbord des panel pcs verbunden...

aber dazu mach ich mal ein neues topic auf.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

*WinCC-RUN, WinCC CS+RT*

Hallo Markus,
also so wie das Jogi erklärt kenne ich das nicht. Du mußt schon beim Kauf dich für eine Entwicklerversion WinCC-CS oder nur die Runtime WinCC-RT entscheiden. Da muß man ganz genau im Siemenskatalog kucken.
Die Entwicklerversion brauchst Du und die RT der Kunde.

Die Entwicklerversion auf nur Runtime runterschrauben habe ich noch nicht gemacht und weiß auch garnicht ob das geht. Dann könntest Du auch die Entwicklerversion weggeben ( aber wie machst Du dann Änderungen
wenn Du kein WinCC mehr hast ?)

Die Demo sollte übrigens aber laufen wie eine Vollversion, d.h. auch das Projekt in RUN setzen können und sich mit der SPS verbinden. WinCC meldet sich dann aber ständig mit " Hallo, das ist eine DEMO" und nach einer Stunde oder so fährt sich WinCC selbst runter. Das aktuelle Projekt kannst Du aber immer mit allen Änderungen sichern (bis Version 5.x war das jedenfalls so). Wenn Dir das nicht zu lästig ist kannst Du mit der DEMO projektieren und dann erst später eine Lizenz kaufen ( habe ich auch schon gemacht, sehr mühsam)
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2004)

eine lizenz für wincc 5 ist vorhanden, jedoch noch keine für die runtime, deshalb kann ich die runtime.

ich werde mir wincc5 mal auf einem rechner neu istallieren und den installationsprozess genau anschauen.

die version 6 kommt sowieso nicht in frage...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

*WinCC*

@Markus,

in der CS (Entwickler) Version ist die Runtime Lizenz enthalten.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2004)

hmm für wieviel powertags ist die dann?
kann sein das die auf der kunden visu liegt, wir hatten mal ein wincc projekt, aber das war vor protool, müsste mal meinen kollegen fragen...


----------



## jogi (7 Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Der Unterschied zwischen RC und RT beim KAUFEN der Software ist nur die Authorisierung. Die gelieferte Software-CD ist IMHO immer die gleiche.

Was dann letztendlich auf dem jeweiligen Rechner INSTALLIERT wird, ist ein anderes Thema.

Wenn man nur die RT-Komponenten installiert, fehlen einfach die Editoren um Änderungen vornehmen zu können. Das macht aber bei vorhandener RC-Lizenz wenig Sinn.

Hat man nur eine RT-Lizenz, kann man aber auch die RC-Komponente mit installieren, diese läuft dann eben im Demo-Modus für 1 Stunde.
Dies ist oft hilfreich, wenn nachträglich an der fertigen Visu kleine Änderungen vor Ort gemacht werden sollen.
Dafür reicht in der Regel die Demo-Stunde :wink: 

@Markus

Die Anzahl der Powertags der Runtime ist die gleiche, wie die RC !


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

*Win CC ist Schrott*

Ich möchte gerne mal etwas loswerden betreff WinCC :

Vor 5 jahren hatte ich das erste mal mit WinCC4.0 zu tun.

Leider konnte ich es mit nicht heraussuchen mit welcher Vis. Software ich arbeiten sollte da meine Firma diese Software einsetzte.

Seitdem sind meine Kolegen und ich durch die gesamte WinCC Hölle gegangen.

Den Ärger und die Probleme, welche wir mit WinCC hatten würde ganze Bücher bzw. Bände füllen.

Hat es eigentlich schon mal irgend jemand geschafft eine WinCC 4.0 auf WinCC 5 upzugraden. Wir haben es nach 6 Monaten aufgegeben.

Und jetzt geht der gleiche Wahnsinn mit 6.0 weiter.

Was finde die Leute nur an dieser SCHROTT Software ?

Vor zwei Jahren sind wir langsam zu einer neuen Palttform gewechselt und diese heist InTouch von Wonderware und siehe da Oh Wunder :
Es gibt Sie doch, die Software welche funktiniert und mit welcher man wieder Spass haben kann am programmieren.
Und Sie läuft und läuft und läuft. Keine Abstürtze, keine Blue Screens kein Ärger, super toller Tech-Support und ratz fatz hat man sein Projekt programmiert und fertig gestellt und dass in der hälfte der Zeit und ohne große Probleme.
Und das tollste - Ein Klick und fertig ist der Upgrade auf die neue Version
( Unglaublich aber es funktioniert tatsächlich nur ein klick - fertig  )
Und das schon mit den letzten 3 Versionnummern.


Somit ein Nachruf an alle WinCC Programmierer :
Möget Ihr in frieden Ruhn


Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.
( Sie können einem einfach nur leid tun )

Unser Beruf ist nun wieder lebenswert , wir sind bekehrt und sagen
NIE WIEDER WINCC !!!

So long


----------

